# Voice of the Celtics: Johnny Most’s Greatest Calls



## Borders_NewEng (Mar 16, 2005)

Meet the authors of 
_Voice of the Celtics: Johnny Most’s Greatest Calls _ 
(book and audio cd)
by Mike Carey and Jamie Most

Discussion and Signing Events:

3/17 at 7pm
Borders Framingham, 508.875.2321

3/19 at 3pm
Borders Methuen, 978.689.1999

3/26 at 2pm
Borders Marlborough, 508.490.8521 

If you're not able to attend, you may also contact the store to purchase a book over the phone.

Book Description
"Colorful" is the one word which best described Boston Celtics broadcaster Johnny Most. While his classic gravely-voiced calls, such as "Havlicek stole the ball" and "Bird steals it … Over to DJ … He lays it in," highlight some of the greatest plays in NBA history, there are countless other memorable Most moments. 
Fortunately, the frantic, always emotional play-by-play announcing of the Voice of the Celtics has been preserved on a 70-minute CD, produced by Most’s oldest son Jamie, and is included in this one-of-a-kind book. For older Boston fans, the calls will bring back stirring moments of the Celtics’ glory days. For the team’s younger fans, Most’s broadcasting style will undoubtedly serve as a lesson in basketball history. 

About the Authors
The co-author of High Above Courtside: The Lost Memoirs of Johnny Most, *Mike Carey * began his career as an assistant city editor for the Patriot Ledger of Quincy, Massachusetts. From 1981 through 1986, he covered the Boston Celtics for the Herald, as well as writing monthly articles and the annual NBA draft preview for The Sporting News. For the past 15 years, he has represented pro basketball players in the NBA, CBA and overseas. Mike is a graduate (journalism) of Boston University. 

*Jamie Most,* born and raised in the Boston area, grew up watching many Celtic games "high above courtside," and by his father’s side in the old Boston Garden. After graduating from UCSD, Jamie was able to combine his love for both filmmaking and sports when he co-produced the home video "Winning Basketball with Red Auerbach and Larry Bird." From there he became creative director for NBA Entertainment’s in-house advertising group, working one on one with many high profile NBA players. Currently, Jamie is a commercial television and film director. Jamie and his family reside in Upper Nyack, New York.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

"Bird steals the ball, underneath ti DJ, DJ lays it up and in"


----------

